# My new Frontosa Tank



## Alex81

Hey

What are Your opinion ?


----------



## Charles

looks nice and beautiful.


----------



## froglover007

That is a beautiful setup, very clean cut. What size tank do you use and what is the make?


----------



## clgkag

That is a great look. How do the fish like the subdued lighting? Is it just an undersized strip light?


----------



## Razzo

Looks very nice. I like the rocks. Can you post a full tank shot from the front with the lights on in the room?

How many frontosa and what is the gender ratio?

It looks like you have three (2 female & 1 male).

Are they Zaire?

Russ


----------



## gtphale

awesome tank, I'm defiantly doing fronts next. Need a place to put a 250 gallon tanks now.


----------



## raekit

love the set up....also curious on the light...would love to hear about that.


----------



## steellugged

Simple & elegant! Where are the pumps, heaters, skimmers, magnetic scrapers, temp gauge, ect that marketers claim we all HAVE to have?


----------



## Alex81

Thanks guys.Tank size 200x90x60 - 1100 L.


----------



## MSUDawgs56

I love your rock selection! Your tank looks great!


----------



## larry.beck

Alex - your tank looks great, I love the clean look and simple lines!

Two questions

1) What are you using for your background? It appears to be partially reflective?
2) What are you using for lighting?

thanks!


----------



## Alex81

At this moment there is no background. This is the wall. Lighting it's 1xT5 Aquastar 14W.


----------



## KATALE

looks great.. are those mpimbwe?? what size is yr tank??


----------



## Ron R.

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex81

Thanks.

Limnochromis Staneri :


----------



## jenandcoffee

very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Alex81

New video :wink:


----------



## BLOTCH

real nice I enjoy it


----------



## kriskm

The plants are great, on a nice large scale with the fish. I also like how fish have so much room. There's a lot to be said for a plenty big tank.


----------



## cobalt

Nice looking group!


----------



## nightshinobi

Nice!
Now I'm inspired to go bigger!


----------



## Alex81

Thanks 

New fish,new video :wink:






Maciek


----------



## revrend

very nice


----------



## cobalt

I like them and the set-up =D> How many do you have there? Are they readily available where you're located? Please keep us posted on their progress.

Cobalt


----------



## Bkeen

:drooling:


----------



## baisley101

Beautiful tank. I've got a mbuna tank, but I want to set up a large front tank next maybe with some Calvus. Your's looks great.


----------



## PoloGreenMachine

awesome pics...looks very clean


----------



## Alex81

New video :wink:






Alex


----------



## RRasco

1100L = 290 US Gallons

EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize we were so ancient in here...


----------



## Alex81

Regards,Alex


----------



## Vtwin60

Fantastic looking tank, very clean and really spot lights the fish within.


----------



## Stratos-dias

Excellent setup my friend.
Can you tell us the other species you keep withn the frontosa?


----------



## karydas

Nice looking tank. The set up and lighting looks great. Congrats.


----------

